# Celeste Dettaglio or Zymol Glasur



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried both of these. How do they compare?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

ive only tried Glasur but i loveee it


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

only tried celeste and its sensational....sheets water well....really good protection....imo adds an amazing gloss wet effect to the paint......havent tried glasur....but seen it on another black car...and imo celeste gave a better finish....BUT i have no idea what prep was used on the glasur car etc etc...i just know mine looked nicer :lol: its my favourite wax and i wont be changing from it anytime soon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not tried glasur but I love celeste dettaglio 
(waits for someone to come along and say the expensive waxes are a rip off and no one should spend their money on what they want etc)


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> not tried glasur but I love celeste dettaglio
> (waits for someone to come along and say the expensive waxes are a rip off and no one should spend their money on what they want etc)


:lol: very true !......


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> (waits for someone to come along and say the expensive waxes are a rip off and no one should spend their money on what they want etc)


Nah, it's all in the prep, wax adds nothing.......

JOKE......................:lol:


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have Vintage but get tired of using the same old wax.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Can I have your vintage then ??  :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

The expensive waxes are a rip off and no one should spend their money on what they want.






:wave:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

eddy said:


> the expensive waxes are a rip off and no one should spend their money on what they want
> 
> :wave:


:lol: classic


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Eddy said:


> The expensive waxes are a rip off and no one should spend their money on what they want.
> 
> :wave:


:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks wise - well, on well prepped paint you will find it very hard to pick any wax apart from another... Both of these waxes bead water very tightly and sheet quickly, we tried Celeste on a white Focus RS and while only a single review of it so far, it seems the durability of it is not as good as Glasur but further testing would be needed to confirm that.

Glasur is a staple wax for my car though - of the boutique waxes, it is the one I would buy again without a doubt.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Stop making me spend money Dave!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Stop making me spend money Dave!


Just buy Collinite 476S mate, does the same job  Or are we to be ridiculed for suggesting such things these days...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Dave, the urge has now gone.


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Vintage*

Nope..... I am going to keep it a while.



Razzzle said:


> Can I have your vintage then ??  :thumb:
> 
> Daz.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Just buy Collinite 476S mate, does the same job  Or are we to be ridiculed for suggesting such things these days...


Dave i have to be honest and say that im surprised you do think colly is such a good wax visibly , protection i dont think anyone would argue but visibly its one of the worst waxes ive ever used, i feel it mutes flake and when viewing from afar looking on dark paintworks i cannot see the same highlights of cloud formations etc and to me compared to something like destiny it looks glossy but sterile. Now i understand we all see things differently and we are talking a mile apart on cost but cost is irrelevant to me because i just visibly want the best i can get not the cheapest but nearly there. I certainly dont think anyone would ridicule you on such a statement because visually i think our eyes see things slightly different so everyone has a right to their opinions. Oh and good luck with your future commitments..


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Dave i have to be honest and say that im surprised you do think colly is such a good wax visibly , protection i dont think anyone would argue but visibly its one of the worst waxes ive ever used, i feel it mutes flake and when viewing from afar looking on dark paintworks i cannot see the same highlights of cloud formations etc and to me compared to something like destiny it looks glossy but sterile. Now i understand we all see things differently and we are talking a mile apart on cost but cost is irrelevant to me because i just visibly want the best i can get not the cheapest but nearly there. I certainly dont think anyone would ridicule you on such a statement because visually i think our eyes see things slightly different so everyone has a right to their opinions. Oh and good luck with your future commitments..


While I can't offer feedback as detailed or useful as Dave's, I think you may be on to something here. I used Collinite 476 for some time, and was never really happy with how the car looked afterwards. Granted, durability was ace, so in that respect it's great value for money. But, to me it was as if the car had been wrapped in ever-so-slightly opaque cellophane. Some of the clarity and flake pop just seemed a bit toned-down. This became more apparent after trying Dodo Supernatural, which offered great clarity and flake pop. Maybe, just maybe, it was my brain fooling me, trying to justify the price increase, but I really do think there was a tenable difference


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

I like Glasur...it really made my old Carbon Silver 350Z pop. I haven't tried it on my Brilliant Red A4 yet, as it still needs a proper polishing.


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Glasur FTW


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I like my relatively expensive Glasur and BOS and SN.

All those really cheap waxes don't waste your money


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm actually excited about getting my hands on some glasur!

That's why it costs so much! It breeds excitment!


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Glasur (56% Brazilian Yellow Carnauba) would be my next choice compared to Vintage 
(61 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba).


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

bit off topic but has anyone used FK2685 and Glasur? would like to know your thoughts as im really liking FK2685 and havent used a lot of boutique waxes to judge


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd just stick with the Glasur. Add a extra coat if you desire. Glasur is a premium wax. Let it do it's job on your paint.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Dave i have to be honest and say that im surprised you do think colly is such a good wax visibly , protection i dont think anyone would argue but visibly its one of the worst waxes ive ever used, i feel it mutes flake and when viewing from afar looking on dark paintworks i cannot see the same highlights of cloud formations etc and to me compared to something like destiny it looks glossy but sterile. Now i understand we all see things differently and we are talking a mile apart on cost but cost is irrelevant to me because i just visibly want the best i can get not the cheapest but nearly there. I certainly dont think anyone would ridicule you on such a statement because visually i think our eyes see things slightly different so everyone has a right to their opinions. Oh and good luck with your future commitments..


Indeed, our eyes must see different things - when thinking about the actual thickness of wax and what is actualy left on the panel in terms of raw ingredients, I don't personally believe there is muchy if anything to choose between waxes and this is something that I have seen in practice, and dare I say it, the wax test some time ago (flawed in some aspects yet, but personally I am yet to see a better, fairer test being conducted...) also showed to a good extent. Yes, one may beleive they see different nuances, and this is all to the good, personally I don't see Collinite giving the flake muting that you mention on the loose flake of my sapphire black or the tighter flake of my old star silver, nor does it seem to take the edge off of reflections - but then the preparation before hand will go a long way to this as well, and different prep may see different results from waxes. Personally, looks wise, I see little if any effects.

But yes, we all see different things so I can only give my views based on my personal experiences with the products. I don't get hung up on pricesm brands, carnauba contents blah de blah - I focus on how a product actually performs for me an base my opinion on that. It may not agree with most, but I would but lying if I said that I personally saw differences from waxes on the finishes that I prep by machine. I am glad that others seem to though, as at the end of the day, it all comes down to enjoyment.

But it will take a lot more than Celleste for me to hang up my trusty 476S - both on looks, and on durability. And for boutique waxes, to answer the thread original question, I still have to give the nod to Glasur (out of all the boutique waxes I have used) for its combination of water behaviour, durability, ease of application, and overall feel good factor of using it. Again, of course, this is personal preference


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Well said Marc!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Indeed, our eyes must see different things - when thinking about the actual thickness of wax and what is actualy left on the panel in terms of raw ingredients, I don't personally believe there is muchy if anything to choose between waxes and this is something that I have seen in practice, and dare I say it, the wax test some time ago (flawed in some aspects yet, but personally I am yet to see a better, fairer test being conducted...) also showed to a good extent. Yes, one may beleive they see different nuances, and this is all to the good, personally I don't see Collinite giving the flake muting that you mention on the loose flake of my sapphire black or the tighter flake of my old star silver, nor does it seem to take the edge off of reflections - but then the preparation before hand will go a long way to this as well, and different prep may see different results from waxes. Personally, looks wise, I see little if any effects.
> 
> But yes, we all see different things so I can only give my views based on my personal experiences with the products. I don't get hung up on pricesm brands, carnauba contents blah de blah - I focus on how a product actually performs for me an base my opinion on that. It may not agree with most, but I would but lying if I said that I personally saw differences from waxes on the finishes that I prep by machine. I am glad that others seem to though, as at the end of the day, it all comes down to enjoyment.
> 
> But it will take a lot more than Celleste for me to hang up my trusty 476S - both on looks, and on durability. And for boutique waxes, to answer the thread original question, I still have to give the nod to Glasur (out of all the boutique waxes I have used) for its combination of water behaviour, durability, ease of application, and overall feel good factor of using it. Again, of course, this is personal preference


Thanks Dave and respect your opinion , i think the way i look at it is that if your theory even backed up by scientific proof was correct then really we may aswell all throw away out whole wax collection and simply all buy the cheapest on the market because apart from durability there is no point and seeing as colly laden with its ingredients lasts so well we may aswell buy that which is part of what your saying and i totally respect that , i dont when people state without reason simply to have a prod at a product and simply guess and google which alot of people seem to do these days , so much knowledge fail going on its laughable. Now for one detailing world would be incredibly boring and two ive detailed as you probably have many cars of the same colour and have always had better eye pleasing results with some of my better waxes although Petes 53 and blue velvet pro have given great results to myself and a few members i know and who swear by them so some of the lesser costly waxes do come through. 
I dont think i would be so nieve as to say that a wax costing £500 is far advanced visually compared to a £100 wax but there is an edge that i feel i benefit from therefore a 1% benefit is a benefit therefore ill use it but a more expensive wax throws up more benefits for me such as ease of use on the waxes i use anyway and i trust them to always come through with visually what im after , im afraid no matter how many times ive tried colly and natty blues etc ive stood back and have not been as impressed so much that in the past ive stripped a car off and started again.
Ill stand by my thoughts that waxes offer different visuals otherwise all the 50/50 comparisons etc should all be equal yet people still state i prefer this one etc and they have a reason for that.
In my opinion of course :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I suppose back on topic , 
Celeste vs Glasur
Both very good waxes in my opinion but if you havent seen both obviously you cant compare...


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll just say that Celeste is a great wax to use and on un-prepped / good condition paintwork delivers a gloss and deep wet-look shine with ease. In comparison to a lot of other waxes which require many man hours of machine polishing plus a heavy dose of pre-wax fluid of some sort to aid in the deep wet-look shine.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i really want to try celeste. fancy lending me a pot marc


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

It is a fact that there are different grades of carnuba wax. Everyone one does not use the same grade. Also the % of nuba, the other waxes, and any polymer or additives, in the product does play a part of the finish and durability.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i really want to try celeste. fancy lending me a pot marc


Go on, treat yourself, you won't regret it :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

slkman said:


> Go on, treat yourself, you won't regret it :thumb:


i will, £110+ on a wax i DONT really need, ive invested enough into pots of the stuff :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> i will, £110+ on a wax i DONT really need, ive invested enough into pots of the stuff :lol:


a bargain next to the big 'V'


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

without a doubt i guess, but not if you already have it :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have both... I think a test is needed - full 50/50 on my car to test 'looks' and durability...


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I have both... I think a test is needed - full 50/50 on my car to test 'looks' and durability...


Would apreciate that as my next wax will be one of these 2 and durability is a factor.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I have both... I think a test is needed - full 50/50 on my car to test 'looks' and durability...


Trow some collinite wax to the test to :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I have both... I think a test is needed - full 50/50 on my car to test 'looks' and durability...


it'll break your car if you put more wax on it :wall::wave:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Glasur is wonderful!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Miguelgomes said:


> Trow some collinite wax to the test to :thumb:


Agreed! Do the test, but do a panel with 476 as a benchmark if you like, just to see how durable these high end waxes are.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd be interested to see that, I want to see if any of these uber expensive waxes can be as durable as good ol' 476.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

They aren't as durable though, and they have never claimed to be as durable as 476.

Tests have been done and to be honest i'm surprised.

476 for me is winter use only. I'd rather apply Purple Haze every 2 weeks than leave 476 on my car for 6 months! Where's the fun in that! 

Can't wait to get my hands on my Glasur!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh absolutely, I dont and probably never will own 476 for that exact reason, but I still find it strange that colli is supposedly so much longer lasting that anything, I mean even waxes that cost thousands, how does that happen, how is it in a league of its own?

I enjoy waxing too much as well, I want some glasur and some vintage next


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

All I can say is getting your hands on a tub of exspensive Zymol is a bit of an experience like no other.

I was always a cheap and chearfull type of bloke. I tried RBJE and was disappointed so got rid. Tried Optiseal and thought it was fantastic, so that confirmed some of my suspicians.

However there was always a question mark which I had a desire to answer. Just what does a high end wax feel like. I looked on here and saw the vids of Glasur and thought that's the one for me.

I took delivery of it today and although I resisting the temptation to open it (it's being saved for next summer), there's just a sense of occasion with it. The bag feels quality, you open it up and you have a cirtificate of authenticity (what other £100 waxes come with one of those?). 

Then you look at the pot. Ok it's plastic as opposed to Glass, something I'll have to get use to in this days of cost minimisation, but again the pots sealed and signed.

It just all adds up to making the user feel special for using it. 

(On my car atm is Colli 915 and it'll be on for the Winter now)


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> All I can say is getting your hands on a tub of exspensive Zymol is a bit of an experience like no other.
> 
> I was always a cheap and chearfull type of bloke. I tried RBJE and was disappointed so got rid. Tried Optiseal and thought it was fantastic, so that confirmed some of my suspicians.
> 
> ...


I agree, and this is something people wont understand till they try it. No, a pot of glasur isn't 6X more effective than megs 16, but thats not what its all about. I shall continue in my quest of trying various waxes as I enjoy it very much.


----------



## Hman (Jul 29, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> It just all adds up to making the user feel special for using it.


Yeah. And in my opinion thats because these waxes are just this expensive.
The traders calculate the emotions of the consumer, who wants something special.

Give it a nice silk bag with some stitched blah on it, a certificate with an original signature combined with extraordinary packaging, presence of the company in "high society car magazines", some REAL NUMBER ONE Carnauba (well, of course u know that only the highest priced nubawaxes have the privilege to call themselfes "grade one") e voila: U got an premium wax for 100€ or even 10.000€.

I dont want to mock about these waxes, everyone its own. But not for me  I'll stay with my ones. Theyre cheap, but do a good job, though

But hell yeah, Naviwax and 1000p do not smell great :wall:

Greetings from Berlin, Hermann

(hope my english is readable and no one missunderstands smth)

PS.: Thanks Dave KG, now I have to try some Collinite 476s


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ It's the same as many things in life. Take Champagne, my favourite is Lanson at about £16 a bottle. However there's something more special about opening a bottle of Taittinger or Louis Roederer. They all do the same job and I can't say the latter two taste any better.

I totally agree about your thoughts on waxes. I'm the same. But I wanted to treat my self to something special, and I wanted the whole feeling, hence the Zymol. 

Yes you can say it's just a bag, yes you can say it's just a bit of paper which someone has signed, but it's the fact they have and taken the time to do it.

When I was a financial consultant, I made sure I always had a good pen on me, not some half chewed bic biro. Every so often I got the remark "Oh that's a nice pen", not every time but every now and again. When someone was entrusting me with their life savings I wanted them to feel a little bit special when signing on the dotted line. The pen is one of those small 1/2 a percent items that did that. 

After spending all washing and machining, it just creates that little bit of extra pride in that final stage.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I am tempted in getting some Glasur to compare to Celeste... But surely I can't justify it...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Of course you can slkman


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Hopefully I will get to try Celeste if that also becomes more reasonable to purchase. Or could swap a little Glasur for similar Celeste when mine arrives.


----------

